
How Data Failed Us in Calling an Election - taylorbuley
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/10/technology/the-data-said-clinton-would-win-why-you-shouldnt-have-believed-it.html
======
DefaultUserHN
Data did not fail you. You purposely disregard the data that showed a
different narrative from the narrative that you wanted to push. In an attempt
to appear unbiased and to preserve your credibility, you're now pushing a new
narrative, the narrative that data failed.

This is why Trump won. Because voters are tired of the constant media
bullshit, like this.

